# Hourly Rate?



## murraysnow

Hi guys i just wanted to see what you guys charged by the hour for snow shoveling, because a customer wants to know how much i would charge per hour to shovel some apartment complexs sidewalks i was thinking around $40 to $50 for myself and another guy to do the 4 complexs. thanks guys


----------



## Bajak

75 cents per minute per man from time out of truck till time back in the truck.


----------



## augerandblade

Bajak;949549 said:


> 75 cents per minute per man from time out of truck till time back in the truck.


tymusicYup, If your around 40 to 50 bucks an hour you can make money on the walks, otherwise leave em alone. Also I find that when your at that rate some customers that were sitting on the fence will quickly find a alternative option to clear the walks saving you the pain of the job.


----------



## Bajak

augerandblade;949583 said:


> tymusicYup, If your around 40 to 50 bucks an hour you can make money on the walks, otherwise leave em alone. Also I find that when your at that rate some customers that were sitting on the fence will quickly find a alternative option to clear the walks saving you the pain of the job.


And if they don't find the alternative option, they won't waste your time by talking to you while you or your guy is out of the truck either.


----------



## MileHigh

45 per man hour is a "contractors rate" down here...so your right on if your complex was down here. Subs get around 20 - 25 /hr

I would do 40 per man hour...


----------



## LoneCowboy

$40 per hour here, which seems fair.
I pay my guys $20 to $25


----------



## dannyslawn

75.00 per hour here in central NJ.


----------



## elite1msmith

dannyslawn;950431 said:


> 75.00 per hour here in central NJ.


why even own a plow truck, just buy a heck of alot of shovels and spanish speaking folks


----------



## JDiepstra

dannyslawn;950431 said:


> 75.00 per hour here in central NJ.


Finally, that's more like it.



elite1msmith;950445 said:


> why even own a plow truck, just buy a heck of alot of shovels and spanish speaking folks


Cause if I can charge $100 an hour or often more plowing why in the heck would I waste my time shoveling for $40? I understand there is less overhead pushing snow with a shovel, but I'm not having my truck and plow sit and idle while I'm shoveling a sidewalk for pocket change. The truck and plow are still there, and so am I.


----------



## MileHigh

JDiepstra;950492 said:


> Finally, that's more like it.
> 
> Cause if I can charge $100 an hour or often more plowing why in the heck would I waste my time shoveling for $40? I understand there is less overhead pushing snow with a shovel, but I'm not having my truck and plow sit and idle while I'm shoveling a sidewalk for pocket change. The truck and plow are still there, and so am I.


But what if you had 10 shovelers worth of work @ 40 per man hour, paying the workers 15/hr to shovel?

That's $400/hr...$150/hr payed out...leaving you with $250/hr, and your not even touching a shovel...all the while the plow truck is raking in it's hourly charge.

I love shoveling payup....I just hate doing it.


----------



## JDiepstra

BladeScape;950552 said:


> But what if you had 10 shovelers worth of work @ 40 per man hour, paying the workers 15/hr to shovel?
> 
> That's $400/hr...$150/hr payed out...leaving you with $250/hr, and your not even touching a shovel...all the while the plow truck is raking in it's hourly charge.
> 
> I love shoveling payup....I just hate doing it.


Well that sounds good but now you are probably up to 5 trucks to get those guys to their jobsites, and a heck of a lot of insurance and taxes too. That $250 isn't all going into your pocket.


----------



## MileHigh

I have shovelers in there own vehicles that sign WC waiver's, and pay for there own gas and transportation.

I make pure bank off of shoveling.


----------



## JDiepstra

All that for $15 an hours? Are they citizens? Are they paying taxes? Something doesn't add up.


----------

